# Contraption



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 8, 2021)

Someone offered me this contraption for driving. How many things wrong with it can you see?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Feb 8, 2021)

I think your list of what's "right" with it might be a lot shorter..LOL. I know ZERO about driving, but that is crazy.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Feb 9, 2021)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 9, 2021)

Why do people who know nothing about driving insist on making their own carts?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Why do people who know nothing about driving insist on making their own carts?


I'm willing to bet that if this was ever used, the drive ended in disaster. 
My sister, who drives with me, actually thought this thing could be "repaired" and used. So, it isn't only the ones who know nothing about driving who can be fooled. I was amazed that she even considered accepting this contraption. Unless it could be used as Yard Art...


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Feb 9, 2021)

Agree -- YARD ART! I know very little about driving, unlike the husband. BUT! That looks SCARY!!!!! 
My first thought was that you could take it to a welder, remove the center atrocity and install two staffs, but after all that expense, you might as well buy a new Easy Entry!!!! Right?


----------



## Abby P (Feb 9, 2021)

Still wouldn't fix the fact that the axle is BEHIND the seat, so impossible to balance it...maybe it was made to be pulled by a lawn tractor? I hope?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2021)

Abby P said:


> Still wouldn't fix the fact that the axle is BEHIND the seat, so impossible to balance it...maybe it was made to be pulled by a lawn tractor? I hope?


 Aw!! I'll bet that is what it was intended for. In that situation, it might be fun!


----------



## diamond c (Feb 9, 2021)

It has the look of a circus cart set up ( I forget what it’s really called). I’m not saying that I would use it, but that’s what it has the look of. Where it attached to the saddle sort of like a gooseneck trailer.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Feb 9, 2021)

It looks like it was made to attach to another cart or tractor. It looks too short to be a dorsal hitch cart, and that connection looks way too bulky for that.


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2021)

I would say it is made to pull with a lawn mower.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 10, 2021)

This is a dorsal hitch style "cart" but absolutely would not balance! It is amazing what people do to their ponies isn't it?


----------



## diamond c (Feb 11, 2021)

I agree . Some people know everything about everything and never ask for help or get help from someone who knows about what is being built wi no regard for the horses, ( or mule or donkey ) or there well being.


----------



## Gayla (Mar 1, 2021)

This 

is how it's used


----------



## Gayla (Mar 1, 2021)

Gayla said:


> This View attachment 42925
> View attachment 42926
> is how it's used


By the way, yours is yard art and should never be used. It's home made and not at all balanced. Hook it to your riding lawn mower or golf cart lol


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2021)

Gayla said:


> By the way, yours is yard art and should never be used. It's home made and not at all balanced. Hook it to your riding lawn mower or golf cart lol


Not mine! Someone offered it to me. I didn't think about hooking it to the golf cart, but it might have been fun to do. Just don't need any more gadgets around here...


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 2, 2021)

It sure doesn't resemble that.


----------



## Abby P (Mar 2, 2021)

Yeah, the hitch point is so low to the ground, it couldn't possibly fit an animal under it, well, maybe a guinea pig.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 2, 2021)

I told my sister about the contraption likely used behind a golf cart, and now she may want it. Eeek.
I am amazed at the photos of the dorsal hitch. The first time I've ever seen this.


----------



## Abby P (Mar 2, 2021)

The real ones look kinda neat. Lots of freedom for the pony which I guess could be good for a certain sort of pony...with a perfectly balanced cart...and no terrain... It just seems like there are so many ways things could go wrong!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 2, 2021)

My dorsal hitch circus cart. Both with a single and a pair.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 2, 2021)

Bsharp you continue to amaze me!


----------



## Abby P (Mar 3, 2021)

That is really cool-looking. Can you tell us a bit about how it works? How do you balance it, and what happens if the pony turns around (or is it just, make sure the pony doesn't turn around)? I notice the saddle is larger - is there more weight on the pony's back than with shafts and traces? Your horses are beautiful and I love the way this setup lets you see the whole horse!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 3, 2021)

We can adjust the balance by moving the seat forward or backwards.

The saddle is wide because most of the draft is with the saddle, a small amount on the breast collar. The saddle also serves as the breaks and reverse instead of breaching. 

There is very little weight on the horses backs.

The horse's must be well trained and obedient because they can turn a full 360° under the gooseneck. It is a very challenging drive.

Thank you! I love my horses!


----------



## Abby P (Mar 4, 2021)

I can imagine the horses must be well-trained! My pony would be wrapped up like a cat in a ball of yarn in about 2 minutes, I think.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 4, 2021)

Bsharp, you and your horses are truly amazing and inspiring.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 4, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Bsharp, you and your horses are truly amazing and inspiring.


Thank you!


----------

